# Deep Fried Kool Aid



## Guest (Jun 21, 2011)

Noticed this trending on twitter.. I have to ask: Has anyone tried this?

I looked it up, seems like its jus a flour dough ball mixed with Kool Aid Powder, then rolled in Sugar, Powdered Sugar and/or you guessed it, more Kool Aid Powder.

Not gonna lie, it made me hungry. Your thoughts?


----------



## awg_ilyas (Jun 11, 2011)

Oh my. Does the same damage as the deep fried Mars bar.

Diabetes here we come!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tahl (Jun 15, 2011)

Fried Kool-Aid you say? Sounds delicious. I uh.. spent more time googling deep fryer and kool-aid man than I did in gimp when I saw the topic..


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2011)

hahahah.. i wanted to make a photoshop of a deepfried koolaid guy


----------



## SoHaunted (Jun 6, 2011)

Sounds as appetizing as pickles soaked in kool-aid x___x


----------



## Brett6781 (Jun 8, 2011)

Ever feasted on deep fried twinkies? All I can say is I went into a sugar induced coma afterwards...


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2011)

Twinkies and deep fried oreos..


----------



## luniz7 (Jun 9, 2011)

They also make deep fried coke and deep fried butter lol


----------



## Tahl (Jun 15, 2011)

Some of them sound good.. Like the deep fried oreos.. I don't think I'd really like any of the others.. I just don't think they'd taste like anything other than oil..


----------



## Brett6781 (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

Had some of the Oreos once...I split 6 with my girlfriend and almost threw up.


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

LOL this was on attack of the show right?


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2011)

bretth18 said:


> LOL this was on attack of the show right?


Saw it on Yahoo! lol it was an article on it being a new fad. I saw it as Trending Now on Twitter..

Deep Fried Snickers still my all time fav. idc how bad it is for me


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

deep fried anything well not anything but most things lol, deep fried ice cream, deep fried snickers top the list


----------



## Brett6781 (Jun 8, 2011)

Dewguzzler said:


> deep fried anything well not anything but most things lol, deep fried ice cream, deep fried snickers top the list


Deep fried Recees ice cream FTMFW!!!!!!!


----------



## tibbbbor (Jun 24, 2011)

Tahl said:


> Fried Kool-Aid you say? Sounds delicious. I uh.. spent more time googling deep fryer and kool-aid man than I did in gimp when I saw the topic..


radness. this is now my wallpaper.


----------



## xmrsilentx (Jun 13, 2011)

Breaded deep fried bacon and good old indian fried bread top my list. Hard to get fried bread without a certificate of indian blood though.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Tahl (Jun 15, 2011)

tibbbbor said:


> radness. this is now my wallpaper.


hah.. I'm glad it could be of use to someone.


----------

